# new auto



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

I need recomendations for a new semi-auto shotgun that hold 3 1/2" shells for duck and goose hunting. Something affordable please.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on how much money ya want to spend. For the price ya can't beat the Mossberg 935. Shoots as good if not better than the high end guns.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If the 935 is only half as good as their pumps it has my vote hands down. Mossberg is hard to beat and I own Brownings


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Shooter said:


> If the 935 is only half as good as their pumps it has my vote hands down. Mossberg is hard to beat and I own Brownings


It is. I have the 500 500a and 835. I would and have put my 935 up against Browning, Benelli, Remmington and Beretta and matched shot for shot with no issues at all.


----------

